# 20% off at Detailer's Domain: sale starts now



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay we have some warmer weather coming our way at least this weekend. :up

So I guess I'm in a pretty good mood right now.

*So let's do 20% off your order (before shipping).

Start sale date: NOW

End sale date:FEB 10,2009 (Midnight Pacific Time)

Use the discount/promo code: "FEB2009" at checkout.*

(can not combine any other offers or discount codes. no stacking. If we run out of stock we will back order it or we will refund the funds immediately after we get your decision on what you want us to do.)

Note:

For Lusso products in the UK please go to Autoperfection they have deals going on right now.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

if you used the code dw also do you get 30% off ?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

detailersdomain said:


> can not combine any other offers or discount codes.


Guess not


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

no sir please read the notes it has been clearly stated.

thanks! good try though.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

dam! would have spoted that if i had not been on the stella lol


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats a long sale.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

3 days is a long sale? really? I figured it would give Sat to Tues...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

2nd October


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

:lol: This American/British date/day/month difference causes confusion :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

jeez sorry about that...

Feb 10, 2009


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

detailersdomain said:


> Okay we have some warmer weather coming our way at least this weekend. :up
> 
> So I guess I'm in a pretty good mood right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil... we've got images of the bundle kits available online now as well, just in case you wanted to have a look?!

Glad you're getting good weather over there... we've got nothing but rain at the moment!

All the best

Taryn


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great pictures it all looks good.


----------

